# cannoli shell sticking



## ralphn8r (Oct 19, 2014)

How can I stop my shells from sticking to my metal cannoli tubes? Paming them helped, anything or way better?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Don't wash the tubes between use, just wipe them down. And take the cannoli off while hot.


----------

